# Tissot Seastar 1000 Professional



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Finally came in the mail 
This is the first Tissot that I've owned and fell in love with the seastar 1000 when it came out early last year. THEN when they released the Professional Valjoux Limited edition I was Sold! Here is a pic of it on my Red12 buffalo hide


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

congrats iam waiting for mine.....

what have you done with bracelett ? that isnt original

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks! The watch comes with the rubber/poly dive strap. I had ordered a strap from Red12 a few years back but never really used it - so now it's definitely getting a lot of wrist time. The Seastar Professional isn't offered with a bracelet, so i've been looking around at my options...i'm not 100% yet, but i'm liking some of the bands from Tungchoy. anyone have any experience with their bracelets?


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

didnt you like the original strap

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't mind the rubber strap - I've just never been a big fan of rubber - it's just personal preference


----------



## martypi (May 6, 2011)

Awesome, what size of your wrist? Mine looks a little big on my 7" wrist.


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking good! My wrist size is around 7 1/2...maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

pjosh can you post some more pictures please

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

martypi said:


> Awesome, what size of your wrist? Mine looks a little big on my 7" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 861801


can you to post some more pictures please ;-)

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## martypi (May 6, 2011)

MattiasLing said:


> can you to post some more pictures please ;-)
> 
> Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


Sure.


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Sweet watch, big congrats!!!


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks - she's a beast!!


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks .... i am waiting for mine it should arrive this week ....just wondering can you post some pictures of the box that i came in ...


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't have the box with me right now - maybe martypi can?


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Where did you order the watch from?


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

A AD here in sweden ... KLOCKOR: Lindahls Urmakeri - Certina Tissot Longines Gant...


----------



## martypi (May 6, 2011)

My pleasure! Josh.



pjosh said:


> I don't have the box with me right now - maybe martypi can?


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks martypi - my box is exactly the same!
To be quite honest, I was a little surprised that they didn't put this watch in a different case/box considering the fact that it's a limited edition...


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

pjosh said:


> Thanks martypi - my box is exactly the same!
> To be quite honest, I was a little surprised that they didn't put this watch in a different case/box considering the fact that it's a limited edition...


exactly what i was thinking about......i have one prc200 and one t-race and they come in a box like that.:----(

i am disapointed now ...at least they could have put it in a wodden box or something speical..

i am gonna write to tisso and make a complain.

Skickat från min GT-P5100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a couple of Nixon Automatic watches and they are about half the price of this Tissot. However, the wooden/polished watch box that they come in is absolutely beautiful. Presentation is definitely something...although at the end of the day, I'm not wearing the box on my wrist


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

pjosh said:


> I have a couple of Nixon Automatic watches and they are about half the price of this Tissot. However, the wooden/polished watch box that they come in is absolutely beautiful. Presentation is definitely something...although at the end of the day, I'm not wearing the box on my wrist


agree i dont either wear the box ....BUT if i spend 1000$ more for a Limited Edition version i would defenitly want a box that sticks out litttle ..


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

pjosh said:


> I have a couple of Nixon Automatic watches and they are about half the price of this Tissot. However, the wooden/polished watch box that they come in is absolutely beautiful. Presentation is definitely something...although at the end of the day, I'm not wearing the box on my wrist


I have send an email to tisso ....


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Another pic


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Got mine today ...

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice!!! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

What's the lug to lug width?


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

49

Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you asking the case size or lug width?
The case is a full 49mm like MattiasLing mentioned and the lug width is 23mm. I must admit it's an odd size, but I've been able to squeeze my 24mm strap in and I'm assuming you could do that with most 24mm straps...but not bracelets


----------



## Linedw (Jan 31, 2012)

No I think he was asking what the total length of the watch was, from top to bottom...or basically from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock, from lug tip to lug tip.

This measurement is useful to know if you want an idea of whether or not a watch will be too big for ones wrist...

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knight427 (Jul 14, 2006)

I just stumbled upon this watch last night. It looks amazing. Can you only order it through an AD? I can't seem to find it available on line. Also, it's to bad they used a 23mm lug width, just image how awesome it would look on a blue Isofrane (which come in 22mm and 24mm).


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Beautiful designed watch. To be honest, I have not pay attention to Tissot for a long time and this model certainly bring back checking them again.
49mm case is just WAY TOO BIG for me. if it is a 45mm-47mm (maxium endure size) i might give it a shot.


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Got my bracelett today
Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Very Nice!!!
Did you go with the Tissot Seastar 1000 bracelet or aftermarket?


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Its Tissot Seastar 1000 Bracelett.... I want only original parts.


I very happy with the weight and the felling...

Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Did you get it online?
I sent in a request two weeks ago on that bracelet but haven't heard anything yet...
How much was it?


----------



## martypi (May 6, 2011)

Gentleman, I just ordered mine. It looks great!


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

pjosh said:


> Did you get it online?
> I sent in a request two weeks ago on that bracelet but haven't heard anything yet...
> How much was it?


Did order from an AD here in Sweden.... 100$

Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Fair enough - I'm thinking of going with a tungchoy bracelet but haven't made up my mind yet. Can you post a wrist shot?


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Sure....
Skickat från min LT26w via Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks so good!! How does the bracelet feel?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Congrats on your new timepiece!


----------



## greenmartini (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

*Sv: Tissot Seastar 1000 Professional*

The liening








Is perfect 
Mattias


----------



## pcwgr (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Sv: Tissot Seastar 1000 Professional*

Just joined the club! Out of curiosity what accuracy did you guys get out of the box?


----------



## itsernst (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Sv: Tissot Seastar 1000 Professional*

I really want one of these...only place I have seen them is online at Tourneau. Anyone have any idea where I could obtain one?


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Sv: Tissot Seastar 1000 Professional*

Nice watch!! Looks great on both the strap and the bracelet. I do prefer the look of the bracelet though.

I love my older Seastar. Here it is just for fun.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

awesome tissot piece, congrats ! this just might for work for me as I also have a large wrist


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Just picked up a 23mm Super Engineer Type II bracelet with fold-over clasp from Tungchoy. I'm very happy with it and feel that it compliments the watch very nicely.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

pjosh said:


> Just picked up a 23mm Super Engineer Type II bracelet with fold-over clasp from Tungchoy. I'm very happy with it and feel that it compliments the watch very nicely.
> View attachment 903765
> 
> View attachment 903767


Dude, now that is what you call a freakin watch my friend !


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks bro - she's a beast - and very comfortable


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

pjosh said:


> Thanks bro - she's a beast - and very comfortable


I'm pulling the trigger verrrrrrry soon, I'm gonna hit the "Buy it Now Button". I can't wait.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sure looks identical to the limited just a tad bigger lug to lug and width to one mm.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Upon closer review, not a huge difference (except price?) some I've noticed between the two Seamasters:

*Seamaster Automatic 1000 (Limited)*

Case size: 49 mm 
3 Subdials
Movement 7750 workhorse
Non-Reflective Sapphire Crystal
Width 18.37 mm
Has both Date and Day display
Has Seastar and Professional etched in the dial

VS

*Seamaster Automatic 1000 *

Case size 48 mm

Has everything limited has with the exception of:

No non-reflective crystal

Movement: CO1.211

No Day display

9 grams lighter than the limited
1.09 mm smaller width than the limited

My eye is on the 48 mm though :-! if I find a superb deal then would get the limited.


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

I was looking at the 48mm seastar 1000 until i stumbled upon the professional 49mm in the attached youtube video. I saw the 48mm in a local AD and liked it, but thought it was lacking in the refinement department. when i saw the 49mm online i was sold. and then when i had it in my hand, i was very pleased with my decision.
Tissot SeaStar 1000 Chronograph Valjoux Watch Review - YouTube


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah thanks. I did see this video before and was blown away.


----------



## pjosh (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are pics with a band that I sourced from a Nixon Chronicle SS. It's hard to find 23mm bracelets out there and although I really like the Tungchoy one, I find that this one has more of a dive watch feel with the '3 link' design. Since the watch it came off of was a screw bar I had to shave the edges a bit and get my local jeweler to drill access points for the spring bar. Overall I'm very pleased!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow nice bracelet ya got there. Looks good.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

those seastars are HOT!!


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Just put in an order for mine yesterday! Stoked!!!!


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz (Dec 23, 2010)

Those watches are amazing. I've got myself the "normal" version. I love it. I see the Valjoux version more polished, but I somewhat love mine. Great watches! It is in my wrist most of the time.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Here it is. Freakin beautiful, but it needs a good bracelet for sure. 








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Here it is. Freakin beautiful, but it needs a good bracelet for sure.
> View attachment 1037733
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Nice ....
you can buy my bracelet if you like

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## adixsj05 (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought my Seastar about a month ago from Zales and I was able to get a heavy discount since I worked there, but once it came in I was blown away such a beautiful watch.

Oh and on the thought of the bezel marker(dont think that is the propper term??) going out and turning different colors, I have had no such problems with mine and it rarely comes off my wrist.

It has also been very accurate for about a month hanging around the +6 seconds a day frame.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Mattias said:


> Nice ....
> you can buy my bracelet if you like
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


PM sent Mattias =)


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice! Would love to see pics of yours too.


adixsj05 said:


> I bought my Seastar about a month ago from Zales and I was able to get a heavy discount since I worked there, but once it came in I was blown away such a beautiful watch.
> 
> Oh and on the thought of the bezel marker(dont think that is the propper term??) going out and turning different colors, I have had no such problems with mine and it rarely comes off my wrist.
> 
> It has also been very accurate for about a month hanging around the +6 seconds a day frame.


----------



## adixsj05 (Aug 3, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Nice! Would love to see pics of yours too.


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

adixsj05 said:


> View attachment 1039223


That not a professional. ...

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dottat (Nov 10, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Here it is. Freakin beautiful, but it needs a good bracelet for sure.
> View attachment 1037733
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Happy so far ? Glad to see the pro won out for you !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes! It is the "cats a$$" as they say lol =)


dottat said:


> Happy so far ? Glad to see the pro won out for you !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool shot dude, the lume on mine is terrible lol Still love it though....


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Cool shot dude, the lume on mine is terrible lol Still love it though....


Its how uou take the picture....i experiments with mu camera

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Aaaahhhhh I see what you did there.. a 4-5 second exposure. Nice.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Aaaahhhhh I see what you did there.. a 4-5 second exposure. Nice.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Yes and in the dark ....and the camera absolutely still

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zelaya (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello I'm new to this forum and wanted to share pictures of my limited edition I purchased yesterday, I was blown away when I saw it person last week while walking in the mall, so far I only replaced the bucle for a deployment buckle until I figure out which leather band I want. I've the 600/100. My wife says my wrist is too small for the watch but I love it.


----------



## Mattias (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone whi can show pic of leather bracelet on there tissot 1000 professional

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dottat (Nov 10, 2012)

How many with the pro have the top lume dot on the bezel turn purple/black by now ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

mine is perfect s0 far,,,, <3 it



dottat said:


> How many with the pro have the top lume dot on the bezel turn purple/black by now ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dottat (Nov 10, 2012)

Well don't let that piece get a drop of water on it ever !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Its been rinsed off in the sink a few times and doesnt look any different. Hopefully it stays that way. Do you have a pro that did this? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great looking watch. Congratulations on find. I used to have old Seastar, and was very disappointed about it not keeping correct time (lost 15 sec per day out of the store), and paint started to peel off from bezel after few dives. Hope this model was improved in quality.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

This watch available on Amazon, and SS bracelet available from Tissot service center, in US there is.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I never had problem with my Seastar 1000 which I bought in 2004. Been with me on a few dives as it was my 1st dive watch. Looked good in the water and out as well. :-d

Still with me now,, accuracy is spot on and I love it! :-!


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Usually old discontinued models that had color bazel were known to have peel problem. Good that you have not. I ordered same model yesterday. Hope will get it next week.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice. It is totally gone from Amazon. And my order was canceled as well by Juma. It was produced in very limited quantity, so just wander, how many it is out there? Macy's advertise it is still has it in stock.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Good day everyone. Anyone can help me with part number for SS bracelet that fits this watch? Thank you.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys, I really can not believe that nobody read this, or know answer. Can you please help me out on this.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

sorry I don't think many people wonder around in here that often lol Mine says T066427A on the buckle, hope that helps good luck man/.....


----------



## dottat (Nov 10, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Its been rinsed off in the sink a few times and doesnt look any different. Hopefully it stays that way. Do you have a pro that did this?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


Yep...both of em did it. I will probably just relume the dot myself since its on the outside.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, that sucks! Can you take a pic of the Pro what this happened to??


dottat said:


> Yep...both of em did it. I will probably just relume the dot myself since its on the outside.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Called parts center. Hope to get ss bracelet sometimes next week. 

I can not take my eyes of this watch. Real masterpiece.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

It's the **** 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes.This is it. Hope to have same bracelet by following week.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

It looks pretty good, but its not the greatest quality. TISSOT needs to step it up when it comes to their bracelets. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

That could be the reason why ss bracelet wasn't offered for this model. I spent sometime at AD try to proof that there is ss that fits this model, and still even quality wise it ok, my personal preferences go towards ss.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you everybody.


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## tacdriver22mk2 (May 16, 2013)

Does anybody know of a high quality bracelet that will fit? 

And if you don't mind me asking the price of those as bracelets


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

I see some good and bad points for original SS bracelet. It is may look like a bad quality, but it is not. I like it very much. Cost around $123.33 with shipping within US direct from Tissot parts center.


----------



## russny2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Dave0013 (Feb 16, 2011)

On a whim - and because I love the Valjoux movement - I bought the Seastar 1000 Professional a few weeks ago. Got it in the mail this week, and... it's stunning! The quality and feel is as good or better than any of my favorite Oris divers. Tissot has now made my "watch" list. Excellent detail.


----------



## tacdriver22mk2 (May 16, 2013)

I don't suppose anyone with a wrist of ~ 6.5 inches could post a pic of this beaut on their wrist 

i fear I have the wrist of a female toddler so this one may be too big for me ... Which is a real shame


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

tacdriver22mk2 said:


> I don't suppose anyone with a wrist of ~ 6.5 inches could post a pic of this beaut on their wrist
> 
> i fear I have the wrist of a female toddler so this one may be too big for me ... Which is a real shame


This is a problem I have too (6.5" also). The trend towards larger and larger watches these days is a curse as far as I'm concerned. I blame "bling" culture. Surely real class is understated? The Seastar 1000 Pro is a great looking watch, but I discounted it immediately for me based purely on the size. You might get away with the regular edition Seastar 1000 at 42mm at a push.


----------



## dottat (Nov 10, 2012)

Zealot said:


> Wow, that sucks! Can you take a pic of the Pro what this happened to??


Feel like I should post a follow up here... I never did take a pic of the pro when it had the dark/purplish color on the 12o'clock bezel dot. I figured I would simply remove it and re-lume it.. Before I did that, I was able to very carefully shave enough off the lume dot so that it was flush with the bezel and WHITE again. I have left it that way since the beginning of May with no signs of purple returning. I suspect it was either the fact it was not flush with the bezel or that Tissot used a top coating of something else. Either way, it's now fixed and you wouldn't know the difference


----------

